# June 09 PoTM Voting Poll



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 5, 2009)

Vote for your favourite 

Nominations can be found here


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations go to Squirl033 for Ethereal with a bit of a landslide vote on this occasion.







Runner up for July is Tharmsen with 'I can't believe I got my buddy to pose for this shot'






Congratulations to our winner this month and well done to all who were nominated.


----------

